# scales coming off



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

my turquoise severums scales look like they are falling off. there are bald patches on the left side of his body. is this tied in to my blood parrots itching and scratching. my severum doesn't scratch though


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

is any fish nipping at it?


----------



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

acually yes. my parrot cichlid nips at it but it is almost like the severum wants it to


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

kevinoh33 said:


> acually yes. my parrot cichlid nips at it but it is almost like the severum wants it to


I think that's your answer there then.

Parrots aren't generally good community fish. I would consider returning him/her.


----------

